
Ask HN: Why can't Credit/Debit Card have ID and Password like netbanking? - techaddict009
Whenever we wish to buy something online we have to search the wallet and see the info and type online.<p>Why can&#x27;t companies like Visa, Mater Card, etc give ID Password facility for easy pay online?
======
dangrossman
> Why can't companies like Visa, Mater Card, etc give ID Password facility for
> easy pay online?

They already do. You can pay with a username and password, just like PayPal,
or Amazon Pay, etc.

Visa Checkout: [https://usa.visa.com/pay-with-visa/visa-
checkout.html](https://usa.visa.com/pay-with-visa/visa-checkout.html)

Masterpass: [https://masterpass.com/en-us/](https://masterpass.com/en-us/)

AMEX Express Checkout: [https://www.americanexpress.com/us/content/express-
checkout/](https://www.americanexpress.com/us/content/express-checkout/)

It's up to merchants to accept and integrate them in their shopping carts.

------
DamonHD
You can if you use a virtual credit card such as the one I was CTO of
(Entropay / Ixaris).

But ID and password are not necessarily 'better' by many important metrics
including ease of use and security, eg is entering such info into a PoS
terminal, or your phone near one, easy and safe? At your desk is less of a
challenge.

------
wirddin
Most Debit Cards in India require a PIN to verify the transaction on POS (and
sometimes online as well, in case One Time Password doesn't work / not
available) which actually makes sense.

Now, the same debit card (if international) would not require a pin/otp in
case of transaction happening on a US payment gateway. Now, it really depends
how banks (or the country) handles the credit/debit card transactions.

Here's a good read on why US has the least secure cards:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/03/us-
dete...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/03/us-determined-
to-have-the-least-secure-credit-cards-in-the-world/473199/)

------
bradknowles
There are tools to easily automate this process.

In fact, I would say it is too easy to automate this process, and there should
be a standard way of requiring the user to perform some sort of interaction
that can’t be automated away. Of course, the user should be able to choose
when this functionality is required, like for all purchases over a certain
amount or something.

